# Greensboro Gun Show



## Bosco

I just read that the Greensboro mayor and council are considering cancelling the upcoming gunshow, due to nation wide violence and they want to make a statement.


----------



## Finger_Mullet

Bosco said:


> I just read that the Greensboro mayor and council are considering cancelling the upcoming gunshow, due to nation wide violence and they want to make a statement.


That is stupid. I am not sure how much money it generates for the city but I am sure they get plenty of hotel nights and meals out of it. That is how they measured the loss of the NCAA playoffs last year when they could not figure out what bathroom to use.

Darin


----------

